# Sons of Hephaestus



## DijnsK (Mar 29, 2011)

hey everybody!

im fairly new to the hobby (only started this year) and got pretty tired of painting UM and being stuck to their fluff.

i got the idea of making my own chapter, i dont actually play the game so im not too bothered by rules or anything, although i would like someone to help me out with that if possible. 

anyway, i encountered the first "problem" right from the start... its not that hard to make up a colorscheme and call it your own, but without a story to back it up the chapter will be fairly useless.

i got some great help from Helsreach getting me started with some fluff... im currently still working on it, but its getting there. i will post it when im pretty much done with it.

my chapter is a salamander successor chapter... they follow the same cult and and have a lot of very skilled craftsmen. master crafted weapons and armor, flamers, melta's and thunderhammers are a common sight in this chapter

anyway, as far as the models... 

a color test on a 3 part spacemarine with the color scheme (crappy pic)









this is one of my Masters of the Chapter metal models that ive painted... paint is kind of chipping off, but im planning of repainting him anyway when i get some good matte varnish spray (also, the pic isnt too good, the reds look really plain while in fact they are nicely shaded)









my most recent project, an assault marine with a chopped off xeno head on his feet... 









more pics will be loaded when i finish more models...


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Pretty nice models . I'll be following this.


----------



## DijnsK (Mar 29, 2011)

sweet thanks!


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Yep, looks cool, particularly the original colour scheme. I like the way that it doesn;t just follow all the other chapters in the colours of certain parts of the armour like the upper legs.
Good work


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

The colour scheme looks good.


----------



## DijnsK (Mar 29, 2011)

thanks! i also really like the color scheme... gives them a distinctive look...
still figuring it out for terminators though... but ill give it a go soon


----------



## DijnsK (Mar 29, 2011)

2 update pics... one of the sergeant at 30% and one at 90%

30%


90% (i might redo some of the details though)


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

I love the seargant! Great converting and painting on him.


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Nice work on the marine with the thunder hammer. The base looks really good as well.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

The color scheme doesn't look so good on the preview thingy, but the actual models look quite good. Only thing I can say is that some parts look like they need a little more wash.


----------



## DijnsK (Mar 29, 2011)

i need a good place and lighting source for my pictures... i bet that would be a huge improvement


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

looks great, nice original colour scheme you have there! well done, although i would add a wash of maybe badab black or devlan mud to the silver on the Master of the Chapter, as it is it looks too bright and distracts from the rest of the model. Maybe using boltgun metal and washing it then drybrushing whith chainmail might look a little better. Good Job so far, i'll be watching it. Oh, and remember to thin your paints!, they look like they have been thinned, but not quite enough


----------



## Salio (Mar 29, 2009)

I like the paint scheme, and the basing is fantasic. However, the models themselves seem flat. You should really try going over them with a wash and working it back up to a basecoat/highlights. It would make the models pop a lot more, especially at a tabletop distance. Overall, good work though.


----------



## DijnsK (Mar 29, 2011)

ill be adding some terminators soon... also about make the final assebly for my chaptermaster... but im thinking of casting some greenstuff plates to give him a little bit more bulk...

does anyone have any suggestions on how to make bigger shoulderplates?? (terminator shoulders)


----------



## DijnsK (Mar 29, 2011)

been a while since i uploaded anything... 
didnt do much since i was busy with school (graduated btw )

here is my running marine i worked on, im quite happy how he turned out


----------



## DijnsK (Mar 29, 2011)

ok did 2 video's and i think thats a easier way to post updates  quality of the video's is not amazing because theyre made with the camera on my phone.
if you like them pls comment rate and even maybe subscribe 

my first video with a small introduction





my second vid





mailmen brought some gifts! unboxing of sternguard and space marine vets mk2


----------

